# Maximus ate aluminum foil... Need advice!



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

:help:

Hi,

Max knocked over the garbage can and I picked it up. I must have missed a balled up piece of aluminum foil. (Enough to wrap a slice of pizza). I thought he was laying on the floor chewing his bone, but it was the aluminum foil. By the time I noticed, there wasn't much left... he chewed it up pretty good... I took a small chunk out of his mouth and it fell apart... I'm guessing he chewed it up pretty small. 

What should I do? The vet is closed... and I'm supposed to be leaving for my daughter's ballet recital. Will this make him sick? I'm sure it can cause blockage, but how worried should I be about it? 

*shaking head* Bad owner...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

98% of what goes in comes out, but aluminum foil can cut the dog up. I really think you need to call a vet and get some real advice about this.


----------



## Joshlaska (May 2, 2013)

Call your vet.

Aluminum is a dangerous metal is it breaks down easier, especially in foil form.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

My dog ate aluminum foil, a small amount and did fine. We did give him one piece white squishy bread 3 times a day for three days to help congeal things.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was at the vet while a lab puppy was being put down. A few days earlier it had eaten some venisian blinds. He had chewed them up, and his people didn't think that he had eaten any, but you know labs. 

Anyhow after a couple of days of not getting anything in, they brought the puppy to the vet. They x-rayed and the insides were wrapped and sliced up. They had to euth. I said "how awful" but they said that they may have been able to do something if the dog was brought in right away -- not days later. 

It's Friday here. Regular vets aren't open until Monday. ERs usually charge more and if you call them, they will generally tell you they cannot tell you anything without seeing the dog. 

If you have a good 24 hour clinic within 2-3 hours driving distance, they may give you better advice over the phone than an ER. Just a thought. I have gotten the give them some white bread to help things pass before, but I would feel a lot more comfortable hearing that advice from a vet. 

Puppies!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I immediately went OMG OMG but I had a dog eat a 2lb bag of hershey's kisses and she did fine (got some runs) so hopefully it won't be all bad. I do think calling the ER vet makes the most sense. It seems like the standard answer for anything like this is "white bread"


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I called the emergency/after hours clinic my vet has on their voicemail. The woman I spoke with was very nice and helpful. She told me he should pass it without a problem, but to keep an eye on him and if he has problems having a bowel movement, gags, doesn't eat, etc... to bring him in. For now, she said to give him small meals throughout the night to help him pass the foil... 

Just got back from my daughters ballet recital and he seems okay. Had my neighbor stop by and check in on him while I was out. He said he was fine, full of energy and running around.

Sigh... bad owner... bad owner...

Hopefully tomorrow I'll have shiny poop to pick up


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Two days later, he's still having shiny bowel movements, but other than that, all is well


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Mog said:


> Two days later, he's still having shiny bowel movements, but other than that, all is well


LOL! At least it's shiny! Glad he suffered no ill effects.


----------



## Joshlaska (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear he is ok!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ahh Alex, I feel for you, we have a hoover at home too =( 
I want updated pics of the shark! P.S. msg me let me know if he is still biting lol, we fixed Zeus!


----------

